# Photoshop can't open/parse a file



## morganellis (Jul 23, 2015)

I received several dozen Photoshop images on a CD. When I try to open some of them, I get a message that says  "Couldn't open file. may be corrupt or an unrecognized format." OR, "Photoshop can't parse the file." I have tried re-naming the file extension to TIF and EPS but no luck.  Is there a way around this or is it a corrupt file?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 23, 2015)

What is the extension on the file?  PSD or JPEG
Changing the extension is just misleading PS.
It will think it is getting something and getting something else will just make it angry.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jul 23, 2015)

If the file extension is .PSD then they're probably corrupt if that's the message you get. If they're .jpg, try opening them in a different program, like Preview if you're on a Mac. If the other program will open the file, resave it with a different name and then try to open that version with Photoshop. Sounds goofy but sometimes that works.


----------



## jadenwalls (Jul 24, 2015)

1. Open "My Computer." In Windows XP, the icon is on the desktop. In Windows Vista or Windows 7, you must access this via the "Computer" option in the Start menu.

2. Double-click the "C" drive, followed by the "Windows" folder inside. Locate the temporary Photoshop folder, which will look similar to this: "Photoshop Temp6382948398." Double-click the folder when you find it.

3. Locate the file inside the temporary folder that matches the name of the corrupted file. Double-click it to open it in Photoshop.

4. Click "Save As" in the "File" portion of the main menu bar. Save it in a different location and under a different name.

5. If you can't recover .psd file, make use Recovery Toolbox for Photoshop


----------

